# is this young pigeon getting fluid



## hafpastate (Jul 25, 2005)

hi i found a young pigeon last night, its been in a box with seed an a bowl of water in the dark. this morning its still very quiet i dont think its drinking.
will the pigeon suck up water in a way i wont see. if i keep wetting its beak will it be getting a drink or should i open its beak and if so, how ?
any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Pigeons drink water by sucking it up from a bowl.
He might be drinking when you are not watching.
Is he eating?
He might be too young to eat and drink, if that's the case you will have to give him water with an eye dropper or syringe.
After he is hydrated you can feed him. Either seeds one by one, or you can grind the seeds up and make a paste of it with water and give it to him the same way like you give him the water.

Do you have any idea of the age of the bird?

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

hafpastate said:


> hi i found a young pigeon last night, its been in a box with seed an a bowl of water in the dark. this morning its still very quiet i dont think its drinking.
> will the pigeon suck up water in a way i wont see. if i keep wetting its beak will it be getting a drink or should i open its beak and if so, how ?
> any help would be greatly appreciated.



Hello and welcome to Pigeons.com

Thank you for helping this youngster.

This bird probably doesn't know how to eat or drink yet, but you need to get some fluid in him immmediately. First see if he will drink out of a bowl.

Gently tip his head in a bowl of water up to the beak but do not submurge the nostrils, if he sucks the water in you will see him swallow. You can hand feed him some wild bird seed then. Just open the beak with thumb and forfinger, and put one seed behind the tongue and allow him to swallow. He should get about a tablespoon per serving, make sure he drinks afterwards.

If he is not drinking, please go to the DAILY forum and look under RESOURCES there are many great methods of feeding a youngster and what to feed them, depending on their age. That is where you will find a thread where you can identify the age of the bird.

Treesa


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi halfpaste,


Wow...thanks for wishing to help this little one...

Have a look at the images of the day to day growth of a Baby Pigeon 

http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm to see roughly how old the little one is...


And, if you like, you can refer to my couple of recent posts here -


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11244

For some good info generally on making friends with and giving water or food to a wild Baby, juvenile or adolescent Pigeon in your care.

Let us know how it is going or if other questions?


Good luck..!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

hafpastate said:


> hi i found a young pigeon last night, its been in a box with seed an a bowl of water in the *dark*. this morning its still very quiet i dont think its drinking.
> .



Hi there, 


How dark are you talking about? Perhaps he can't see the seed and water. He should be keep in a quiet, calm environment but it shouldn't be too dark in the box or where he is.


----------

